
A Look Inside Apple’s New Campus - rbanffy
https://www.wired.com/2017/05/apple-park-new-silicon-valley-campus/
======
valuearb
“It’s an obsolete model that doesn’t address the work conditions of the
future,” says Louise Mozingo, an urban design professor at UC Berkeley."

Everyone should note that Louise Mozingo has criticized the Apple campus from
not having large open floor plans where employees can stare at each other
across narrow tables and "collaborate" by yelling to one another over their
co-workers heads.

She simply doesn't get how software developers work. When I made the case for
individual one person offices to the CFO at a 100 person software company, we
calculated the extra cost of one person offices over cubicles or a shared
layout would increase our cost per engineer about 1/2 of 1%. In relation to
the productivity benefits, that's immensely trivial.

We did it, and it worked great. And when engineers wanted to "collaborate",
they'd go to each others offices without bothering anyone else! Amazing.

~~~
threeseed
> She simply doesn't get how software developers work.

It's not just software developers.

A significant percentage of the population are or lean towards being
introverted i.e. social interactions do not make them necessarily happier or
more productive.

And experts have been saying that being creative requires some periods of
interaction and some periods of solitude. Seems like office spaces should
reflect that.

~~~
icanhackit
I work in a flexible seating or "activity-based" work space. I get to sit near
HR from time to time. When reviewing user feedback about the work space I've
heard them say, I quote, _" That guy is an introvert, of course he'd say
that..."_ while shaking their heads. When reviewing training and information
session feedback _" Introverts are less emotionally intelligent than we are,
they're bound to react that way."_ Finally when reporting on work space
feedback results they say the response is "overwhelmingly positive" but never
quote figures or provide a breakdown of responses.

Extroverts control the office space and culture, as they tend to gravitate to
the kinds of fields/departments that coordinate those aspects. Working from
home is our only hope, as they seem to have an almost militant distaste for
personalities that don't blend with their vision of how things should be.

------
abakker
I do some small amount of woodworking on the side of my main job, and as a
result I have a large envelope CNC router in my garage. I occasionally post
ads for craigslist looking for odd jobs.

About a year ago, I was approached via craigslist by a contractor working on
this campus to help make some plywood parts for concrete forms that they
couldn't figure out how to mark and measure on site with a jigsaw. They were
to be used to make the main curved staircases in the entryway to that campus.
I ended up cutting about a hundred different stair forms, and a bunch of
templates for the various treads.

I love that I ended up contributing in some small way to this building.

~~~
snug
That is really cool! Do you have any pics or design mockups of what you sent
to apple? If you can share

~~~
abakker
It was a 3rd party contractor working on the campus, and since it was
subcontracted to me, I'd rather not share who I worked for. I'm not sure
they'd want it advertised that they were sourcing from CL. :)

[http://imgur.com/a/222IM](http://imgur.com/a/222IM) there some some basic
photos I have from my phone, though. All of these were made out of fire
retardant plywood.

------
alberth
Hardly any pictures " _inside_ Apple's new campus"

~~~
valuearb
Disappointed no pictures of the pods

~~~
LynxInLA
I think this is one of the pods. It looks... tight. [https://www.wired.com/wp-
content/uploads/2017/05/apple-galle...](https://www.wired.com/wp-
content/uploads/2017/05/apple-gallery4.jpg)

~~~
valuearb
It looks perfectly sized to me. Where it's lacking is personal storage space,
but if the back wall slides open to provide storage, that's excellent. And the
desk area doesn't seem deep enough.

The problem with the big glass wall is that peoples offices tend to be messy.
They want lots of desk space to toss crap on. But you want lots of glass so it
feels more open (while still giving people quiet work areas). If you can give
them good enclosed storage options, then their offices should remain looking
relatively neat.

------
maaaats
I'd wish they were a bit more futuristic than having 9000 parking spaces. Why
not offer buses from where their employees live or other means of
transportation? It's easy to say that most people drive, but that's only
because everyone always _make_ that the most convenient mode of
transportation. With some effort something else could be even more convenient.

~~~
mxfh
_Apple is building 11,000 parking spaces not because it wants to but because
Cupertino, the suburban city where the new headquarters is located, demands
it. Cupertino has a requirement for every building._

[http://www.economist.com/news/briefing/21720269-dont-let-
peo...](http://www.economist.com/news/briefing/21720269-dont-let-people-park-
free-how-not-create-traffic-jams-pollution-and-urban-sprawl)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14067658](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14067658)

~~~
macNchz
From the linked article re Cupertino:

> For a fast-food restaurant, the city demands one space for every three
> seats; for a bowling alley, seven spaces per lane plus one for every worker.

I've read a bunch of articles about the negative externalities of minimum
parking requirements, but haven't really seen one explore the _why_ behind
these rules. What does it matter to the city if a bowling alley doesn't have
enough parking spaces? Wouldn't that just be bad for the bowling alley's
business? If it's about ensuring the supply of street parking why not just
install meters to make the city money when the bowling alley fails to build
sufficient parking?

I'm usually the first to mock this kind of trite 'invisible hand' supply-and-
demand explanation, but this really seems like something that would be very
well left to the business to figure out.

~~~
pchristensen
So the customers of the popular bowling alley don't park in the parking lot of
the neighboring businesses. It's forcing every business to play nice with
their neighbors, rather than free-ride off of them.

Most mall parking lots are sized for the demand of the busiest day of the
Christmas shopping season, and are consequently underused for most of the
year.

~~~
jdavis703
Well then the next door business can either charge for parking and offer free
parking validation after you buy something, or just have a tow truck waiting
to tow people who park and don't enter the premises.

~~~
kylec
So, shift the burden to the business that actually paid to create enough
parking for their customers?

~~~
mikelward
Either that or keep building lots of parking, ensuring private cars are the
only option. Choose your poison.

------
tuna-piano
Beautiful building.

I wonder though - for those who read the article and have worked in both
suburban environments and urban ones - would you rather work in the amazing
Apple spaceship in the suburbs, or a normal office building in a city-center?

For me, I think I'd still prefer a short commute and the density of stuff that
comes with being downtown.

~~~
TheOtherHobbes
I'd rather work from home, and have done for decades.

I'm not convinced it's a beautiful building. It's a very _careful_ building,
trying to be a temple and - IMO - failing.

What's missing? Randomness. Playfulness. Quirkiness. Fun. Colour. Warmth.

Individuality. Art.

At Pixar, everyone was encouraged to personalise their work space in a
creative way.

I can't imagine that happening here, because it would be a mortal wound to the
purity.

My guess is that it will feel very subtly oppressive rather than delightfully
liberating. It'll be a quietly productive environment, in a slightly manic
way, but it's hard to be creative when everything and everyone around you has
the same company standard officially-approved look and feel.

~~~
Markoff
yep, it looks really awful like something from 80s almost in par with commie
architecture, these guys wasting money apparently never heard of Zaha Hadid
and likes

common, it's just massive boring circle, even Pentagon building is more
original, there are only two things making this building interesting - size,
Apple HQ

make it ten times smaller and put there unknown company and nobody would
bother to read about it

~~~
valuearb
They spent the money and effort on making it functional so that employees can
best enjoy their time there.

Zaha Hadid designs beautiful but dysfunctional buildings.

~~~
Markoff
enjoy time in those prison cubicles? they would better off let them work from
home than in this prison environment

nice design from outside doesn't mean it can't be practical inside

~~~
valuearb
We have one picture of the pods. You prefer to believe they are in windowless
prison halls, I prefer to believe that most will have adequate natural light
from windows. We'll soon find out who is right about that.

If Apple was Facebook or most modern web companies, the extra expensive of
pods would have been spared to cram employees to stare at each other across
tables in massive noisy rooms, usually with adequate natural light.

In this case Apple clearly is putting employees and their productivity first.
At least they didn't choose Bella Hadid to design it, or god knows how much
more impractical the inside would have been.

[https://www.theguardian.com/artanddesign/2015/sep/27/zaha-
ha...](https://www.theguardian.com/artanddesign/2015/sep/27/zaha-hadid-
profile-)

------
ChuckMcM
One of the more interesting things to watch over the years in the Bay Area was
the construction of the 'signature' headquarters for tech companies. It has
been interesting because there is a grand history of companies building these
edifices to themselves, and then dying. Commonly cited examples are Sun
(currently occupied by Facebook), SGI (currently occupied by Google), and
Tandem (occupied by Ebay). A number of people also thought that of Apple at
its One Infinite Loop HQ in Cupertino and subsequent fall from grace under a
series of CEOs. So far Apple had dodged that bullet :-).

Driving past it over the last few years, I try to imagine 50, 100, or maybe
500 years in the future. Will it still be an amazing building or will it be
Cupertino's Coliseum ?

------
eutropia
This is exactly the sort of thing I would do if money were no object, so I
can't criticize them in any way. This must have been an incredibly fun project
to work on.

~~~
notatoad
I'm glad to see this comment, because i was feeling kind of snarky after
reading the article, and it does sound like they went overboard in a lot of
silly ways. But you're absolutely right: if I had a bazillion dollars in the
bank i'd probably do the same.

------
freeflight
"And, of course, the final version is designed to be integrated into the
doorframe—heaven forbid you would bolt something on in Apple’s headquarters."

Just like water/electricity hidden in concrete beams I wonder how much of a
nightmare maintenance of the building is gonna become? A simple door handle
breaking already means replacing the whole door.

I guess it's just in line with their usual product philosophy, just gonna be a
tad bit difficult to source a completely new $5 Billion ring if some part of
this one breaks.

------
poslathian
5B for 13k employees - that's ~$384,000 in construction costs per head,
operating and maintenance expenses are perhaps 5% of that annually (maybe
more!) - taken together this is an office building that's costing apple
~$3500/head/mo . It's a beautiful office, but seriously?

Avg apple cash comp is what, 12500/mo? 3500 is almost 30% of that!

~~~
sametmax
You are missing the point. It's only an office because apple is a company.
That could have been the great pyramids, saint sophia or notre dame.

Your calculations are off because you don't realize that while a lot of
servants are enjoying their life in the castle, it's been built for the royal
family and its court.

~~~
Markoff
it's just massive boring circle and i can show you immediately dozen more
interesting buildings

now pyramids at the time of construction were massive engineering, this is
just dumb boring building

~~~
sametmax
"Massive" being the key word here.

------
timc3
I am wondering why I find it kind of odd that it doesn't have a childcare
center.

~~~
MattRogish
I was talking with a friend about this, that works at a big SV company that is
known for high comp. Why don't they have a child care facility? Surely they
can afford it!

His response was - paraphrasing - "What happens if someone quits, or is fired?
In SV/SF, waits for child care facilities can easily take 6-12 months. If
someone is terminated from our company, the last thing we want for them to do
is have a crisis about where their children are going to go."

I believe they have a stipend, but I'm not sure about that.

Of course, I can't say if this is Apple's rationale, but it wouldn't surprise
me if that had something to do with it.

~~~
accountyaccount
Seems like a bullshit excuse that's using the illusion of empathy (which is
some extra infuriating bullshit). I'd much rather the option of on-site
daycare and dealing with the fallout of leaving a job myself.

~~~
valuearb
I'd rather not have my kids under the control of my company.

~~~
accountyaccount
Then don't. Corporate childcare isn't mandatory... just because you don't like
it doesn't mean it isn't incredibly valuable to other working parents.

I've considered employers I wouldn't have otherwise considered because the
thought of on-site child care is incredibly appealing.

~~~
valuearb
Child care is a competitive business that can almost always be provided better
and cheaper elsewhere. So it's much better to use stipends to subsidize
employee child care.

Having child care is also an expensive distraction and liability for
management. Do you want to deal with employee complaints over childcare hours,
personnel, facilities, etc, or do you want to spend your time thinking about
how to better sell product and keep employee's employed? What happens when an
employee accuses a child-care worker of hurting their child?

~~~
accountyaccount
This is all a bunch of weird handwringing...

>Child care is a competitive business that can almost always be provided
better and cheaper elsewhere. So it's much better to use stipends to subsidize
employee child care.

Child care facilities aim for profit like any other business, and a corporate
add-on doesn't need to seek profitability (and even if they did, assuming it's
on-site the operational overhead is ultimately lower). So how exactly would
outside facilities compete with that?

>Having child care is also an expensive distraction and liability for
management

Having children is an expensive distraction whether or not your company is
involved. If something happens at a remote daycare, your employee will leave
the building to manage that. If there's a child-care gap that doesn't align
with work schedules, your employee will take time off to deal with that.

>What happens when an employee accuses a child-care worker of hurting their
child?

What happens when an employee accuses another employee of hurting them?

>or do you want to spend your time thinking about how to better sell product
and keep employee's employed

I want to spend my time making a good product and making my employees lives
easier so they can do their best work.

~~~
accountyaccount
>Making something non-profit doesn't make it efficient. If your business is
child-care, it's your job to know the cheapest/best way to comply with regs,
build child-care locations to meet market demands, hire child-care staff,
enforce appropriate rules and procedures, etc, etc, etc.

You hire someone for this

>Running a software company doesn't give you any of those skills. Someone
specializing in the business of child-care should be able to wipe the floor
with anything your software company puts up in it's spare time.

Same hire as above

>Children are a distraction, I know. But having the management of the company
involved in making decisions about how your kids are being cared for is a
distraction from their core duties. By definition they are going to be
slightly worse at sales, marketing, development, etc because they have to
spend time on childcare.

Seriously, hire like one person.

>Having childcare only benefits a few employees for a few years of their
lives. There is nothing wrong with having company childcare, I'm playing the
devils advocate a bit here, but there is also nothing wrong with saying the
outside world will be better at serving this need and just offering a stipend
to help parents with the cost.

I'm talking about companies with hundreds of employees in the same building...
like Apple, who has built a massively enormous HQ without childcare. An issue
that likely impacts dozens, if not hundreds, of their employees at this
location.

~~~
valuearb
I think you greatly over-estimate the ease of hiring someone to run child-care
for your company.

Are they skilled at it? You don't know, their resume looked good to you, but
your expertise is elsewhere.

Are their policies correct? Again, you don't know.

Are your liabilities reasonably covered? Who knows?

And you still have to manage that person on a day to day basis. You have to be
able to fire them if they screw up, you have to know whats going on in their
department.

You can educate yourself, but again you won't become an expert and that's time
you could spend building your business.

Even for Apple, and Tim Cook, it's easier to rely on the competitive market to
provide child-care. The best of all worlds would be to rent space to a child-
care provider, and bid out the service to get the best child-care possible.
There are still issues, such as you don't want the low bidder, and you have to
do research to pick the best bidder. But at least you aren't running it day to
day.

~~~
accountyaccount
These are all problems involved with hiring anyone for any position... or even
using any daycare. These aren't uniquely difficult problems for any reasonably
large company, not to mention one of the most profitable companies in
existence.

You're making a mountain out of a mole hill. Steve Jobs wanted to make this
building "breathable" and paid to come up with a custom solution and your
bemoaning the logistics of hiring competent child care providers.

------
jhallenworld
Reminds me of IBM's new building:

[https://www.fastcompany.com/3037598/khrushchev-visits-
ibm-a-...](https://www.fastcompany.com/3037598/khrushchev-visits-ibm-a-
strange-tale-of-silicon-valley-
history?utm_source=mailchimp&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=fast-company-daily-
b-newsletter&position=featured&partner=newsletter&campaign_date=11032014)

I wonder how well the Apple building will age?

~~~
Markoff
warming to others - 2 actual photos of building, you are better off with
Google image search

------
mark_l_watson
When I read about the mothership building I imagine how nice it will be for
people working there, mostly because of the large central park in the center.
It is important to have areas for employees to recharge after long spells of
having their heads down working. When I worked as a contractor at Google, I
really enjoyed the outdoor environment at the Mountain View campus to recharge
during the day. The new Apple campus looks even better.

~~~
tyingq
As the subheader on article the points out, though, a literal walled garden is
pretty funny in this context.

------
csomar
If you are interested in the progress of construction and lots of high
definition photos (as well as drone videos) of the Campus:
[http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1385324](http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1385324)

------
dingo_bat
The webpage is incredibly crappy. The opener image is a whopping 7.85MB in
size. Even on a 60M connection, I was reminded of the image loading of
yesteryears' 56k modems. The rest of the images don't seem to want to load
until I scroll past them. There's a loud autoplay video that plays as soon as
you scroll to it. The slideshow is nigh unusable on mobile. The text is way
too big with way too much whitespace wasted on both sides.

In summary, the webpage is depressingly badly designed, in stark contrast to
the awesome impressive building it describes.

------
madengr
The glass doors are only 4 stories tall? Meh, the doors to the throne room in
Dune Messiah were over 200 foot tall.

~~~
falcolas
I'm sure the kids with slingshots and BB guns are _thrilled_ to have 4 story
glass targets...

~~~
guyzero
Thankfully Cupertino's children are only sociopathic about getting good marks
to get into college.

------
twoodfin
The pods seem quite nicely designed and close to ideal for team
development—fully "sealable" for sound isolation while retaining some visual
exposure so you can tell at a glance if someone's in a good state for
interruption.

But... unless they made some poor choices in framing the shots, is there
really no proximate view outside to this lovingly engineered park? Opposite
the glass wall, I hope?

~~~
arrrg
I assume by “pods” you refer to the small personal spaces with the two tables?
I’m not quite clear on the terminology myself, but it seems to me that the
pods are actually a collection of those small personal spaces plus the shared
social space (basically the hallway between).

How would you accomplish giving everyone a view of the outside? The building
is far too large for that, i.e. it would not be possible for everyone to get a
view to the outside.

It seems to me that in general the common spaces have the views to the
outside, but I also would like to know whether there are any office-like
spaces with actual views to the outside.

To me that seems a pretty good approach. I need more secluded spaces to work
(where a view of the nature doens’t really help), but walks and nature helps
me to think.

------
nodesocket
Here is awesome 4k aerial drone footage of the mothership and active
construction as of May -
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=mFhcnzSmH-E](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=mFhcnzSmH-E)

------
strgrd
> For workers who want to take the café’s pizza back to their pods, Apple
> created (and patented) a container that lets air and moisture escape so the
> crust won’t get soggy.

Am I correct in saying that this is just a standard to-go box with holes in
the bottom?

~~~
fredley
Seriously, why patent something like this? Why not just give an improved pizza
box design to everybody?

~~~
devopsproject
you are talking about a company that tried to argue a "tap" is a "zero length
swipe"

~~~
jvgiuiigvuuc
The _lawyers_ did.

~~~
devopsproject
lawyers are apple employees, no?

------
hackunomatter
At $5B for 12,000 employees, that works out to about $400,000 a pop. Each
employee could have been given an apartment in many parts of the country...
:-)

I'm not criticizing, just admiring the cost.

~~~
komali2
It's fun to think of numbers that way, but on the other hand, many of those
12k are not employees that were here when construction started, and likewise
many of the employees that were around at the beginning of construction are
gone.

I think it's a bit excessive for a universally known company but I get the
idea of wanting a monument. Having moved from Houston to Silicon Valley, I
remember being mildly disappointed by for example Google's campus. Like, it's
just a regular old office campus. Nice, of course! Very nice, next to
shoreline ampitheater, lots of trees, etc. But, I mean, it's _Google_. Was I
expecting rocketships? Maybe! I dunno. I certainly was expecting something
other than just... a campus.

------
mozumder
_Yes, Apple insists that by working in a place where artificial hills are
dotted with pines transplanted from Christmas tree farms in the Mojave Desert,
its employees will make better products. But didn’t Apple create its marvelous
Apple II in a bedroom and its ground­breaking Macintosh in a low-slung office
park building? The employees who work at the new campus are leaving behind the
buildings that provided sufficient inspiration to invent the iPhone._

This is something I worry about. Some of the most groundbreaking works were
created by artists being super poor and living in a hole somewhere while
suffering from personal problems. Sure once they become popular and make money
they can afford to refine their craft and over-produce, but the original
inspiration comes from a grittier, more punk place.

------
criddell
I like to imagine what will happen to this building after Apple eventually
winds down. It's hard to imagine a second life for the building.

~~~
microDude
Just look at the IBM Somers Campus... Not trying to be cynical, but history
repeats itself.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_Somers_Office_Complex](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_Somers_Office_Complex)

------
jt2190
Anyone here work at one of Foster's other buildings? (Berlin Reichstag, the
Hong Kong airport, and London’s infamous “Gherkin” tower, etc.). How about
Steve's Pixar HQ? What's the day to day experience like?

~~~
davidwtbuxton
Why describe the Gherkin as infamous? My impression is it is largely admired
by Londoners (myself included).

It would be interesting to hear from those working inside it.

~~~
jt2190
I was quoting the article. I have no opinion on the building.

------
lallysingh
When looking at the practicality of this thing, it doesn't make a lot of sense
to me. But it does as a monument to Steve.

Then again, I'm not in design or architecture. If it's really significant in
that context, it's a shame that it'll be inaccessible to people outside of
Apple.

~~~
Markoff
so he will be remembered as guy who wanted boring massive circle like designed
in 80s? i am not big fan, but even he doesn't deserve something like this

~~~
lallysingh
The obsession to detail on things that other people were doing much less well
actually sums up Steve's work to me. The Mac and iPhone weren't big releases
of new tech, they were reworks of existing cutting-edge stuff into something
quite usable, specifically but obsessing over the details that made the
originals substantially harder.

------
linkregister
It reminds me of the GCHQ campus: [https://www.gchq.gov.uk/gchq-
cheltenham](https://www.gchq.gov.uk/gchq-cheltenham)

------
pplonski86
12000 people in one building - wow!

~~~
larrymyers
The one giant wart that makes this whole project depressingly not futuristic:
9000+ parking spaces.

The amount of unproductive space devoted to the storage of cars is just mind
boggling.

Not much has changed in how people get to work. Single occupancy cars all
burning fossil fuel and expelling C02.

It may not be a fancy spaceship, but the 100 year old building I work at in
downtown Chicago has indoor bike parking and allows me a nice 20 minute ride
on my bike.

~~~
naravara
That's not really up to Apple unfortunately. Cupertino has all sorts of
regressive laws about parking minimums and zoning.

I suppose Apple is a big enough wheel that they could have probably rewritten
those laws if they wanted to, but they're an electronics company, not city
planners. WTH would they know about decent zoning regs?

~~~
tonyedgecombe
Well they probably don't know much about architecture either, that's why they
hired Norman Foster.

------
maxxxxx
Are there any pictures of the workspace for the workers?

~~~
Markoff
no, there are hardly any pictures of interior, just bunch of heads who are i
guess important to Apple fanboys, you can open it through Google cache, i
shared link here

------
apeace
> As part of its ecological efforts to prevent such a crisis, Apple claims,
> its buildings will run solely on sustainable energy, most of it from solar
> arrays on the roofs.

Does it make economic sense to NOT build solar arrays on new buildings these
days? Even for your average-sized office or apartment building. It seems the
added cost would only push the budget up marginally in most cases.

------
somecallitblues
There's no mention of any pubs within walking distance from this thing. I
wonder how these 12000 people will quench their thirst after a hard day
work... Or maybe grabbing a beer after work is not a thing there and they all
go to gym.

------
Too
This explains why apple hasn't come out with any kick ass product the past
years. All their top designers have been busy designing details for this
building.

------
agrumpyhack
Individuals need their space and definitely if you want them to be productive,
not everyone works well in a close group setting.

------
marze
To me, the most interesting question is: will Apple build a second copy of
this building?

------
faragon
Church of Apple. Scary.

------
return0
Nice, but a rounded pentagon building is nothing impressive these days.

~~~
jshevek
It does seem like those that admire this building are reaching. It has some
nice features, but taken as a whole it's not that desirable.

------
omgwhat
One last thing

------
strictnein
> “This might be a stupid question,” I say. “But why do you need a four-story
> glass door?”

> Ive raises an eyebrow. “Well,” he says. “It depends how you define need,
> doesn’t it?”

The difference between the real Ive and @JonyIveParody[0] is... ?

[0] [https://twitter.com/JonyIveParody](https://twitter.com/JonyIveParody)

------
romanovcode
Warning: Autoplay video on website.

~~~
Markoff
well it's Wired after all, i am not opening it, better provide different
source

~~~
rtkwe
It's an exclusive there's not another source.

~~~
Markoff
oh well, i can wait until there will be other source

anyway it's here for people who don't wanna support Wired
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:ZoCP4j...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:ZoCP4jwnkQsJ:https://www.wired.com/2017/05/apple-
park-new-silicon-valley-campus/)

TLDR: clickbait title, there is pretty much zero photos of actual interior of
building

------
ar15saveslives
Guess how individual workspaces will look like. I bet it will be old good
terrible gray 6x6 cubicles.

EDIT: To all downvoters: [https://assets.wired.com/photos/w_1970/wp-
content/uploads/20...](https://assets.wired.com/photos/w_1970/wp-
content/uploads/2017/05/apple-gallery3.jpg)

~~~
stephen_g
Why guess? There are pictures in the article... In fact, the whole thing was
apparently designed around the workspace concept... I have to presume, but it
sounds like you didn't read the article before commenting.

~~~
dingo_bat
I really didn't find any pics of the workspace in the article. If it is not
much work, can you link to the pic here?

~~~
ar15saveslives
They hid them in slideshows :-)

Behold, in new Apple office, depressive windowless cell is called "a pod":
[https://assets.wired.com/photos/w_1970/wp-
content/uploads/20...](https://assets.wired.com/photos/w_1970/wp-
content/uploads/2017/05/apple-gallery3.jpg)

~~~
valuearb
Work areas have more than one dimension. Perhaps there are windows in one of
the many directions this photo is not showing?

If you see the picture in the slide show, you'll see that pods provide
everyone with a private office, with a huge sliding glass door, and plentiful
storage options.

The drones at Facebook would feel like they died and went to heaven.

------
killjoywashere
440,000 lb per door?! That exceeds the load rating of mainline rail (1)! Hope
they have some plans for replacing the load bearings now and again.

(1)
[https://www.up.com/aboutup/reference/maps/allowable_gross_we...](https://www.up.com/aboutup/reference/maps/allowable_gross_weight/index.htm)

~~~
usaphp
> restriction of 268,000 lbs or further based on the length of the rail car

We don't know the length of the rail car they used, do we?

------
6stringmerc
The building is quite impressive, which leads me to muse that it's probably
the last, and perhaps greatest, Reality Distortion Field[1] achievement of
Steve's career.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reality_distortion_field](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reality_distortion_field)

~~~
valuearb
Greatest example, the Xerox Parc team knew bitmapped regions were impossible
on that eras hardware, but somehow Jobs convinced the Macintosh team to build
them in.

------
njarboe
"Jobs was adamant that the new campus house indigenous flora, and in
particular he wanted fruit trees from the orchards he remembered from growing
up in Northern California."

A perfect example of a the stereotypical Californian mindset. Indigenous is
what California was like when one first experienced it and everything should
remain unchanged into the future.

Edit: On second thought, this is just a statement from the article's author.
It's unlikely Jobs would not have confused indigenous California flora with
fruit trees.

~~~
gertef
Nothing in Jobs' quote says "everything remain unchanged"

